# Housing



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

What is the suitable size box for just one mouse to be kept in, it will have a water bottle and food bowl. Possibly a wheel in the box if there's room. So what I would like to know is, what is the smallest size bin cage I could house a single male mouse in? 
Thank you!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A 5.5 G tank does just fine for a single buck, a 6 oz water bottle, and a combo saucer-igloo house.


----------

